# Total Ethmoidectomy with Propel implant



## AnneCline (Jan 12, 2012)

Is there a separate CPT to bill for the Propel ethmoid sinus implant when billing 31255 also?  Or is the implant just going to be inclusive of the 31255 charge?

Thanks in advance,
Anne


----------

